# Wool Shop in Islington London



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi KPers

Could someone direct me to a nice wool shop in Islington, London, UK please. I want to arrange for a gift certificate for a friend who lives near there. I would like it to be a place where they will help with instructions etc. as well as the purchase of the yarn. 

Or would it be wise to stick with Deramores - and just send the money? 

And, part 2: Would 50 UK lbs. be enough to cover the materials for a sweater (sorry I mean a jumper) for an adult? I guess it that price will need to include the needles too. The pattern should be easy enough to get right here on KP.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

There is a shop called Loop in Islington. If you look at their website you will be able to decide if they are the right place for your needs.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

£50 would be more than adequate to buy yarn for a jumper / sweater /cardigan etc


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.loopknitting.com/
I am sure she would love to receive a gift voucher from here. They run classes etc. so, although I don't know for sure, I expect they would provide assistance.


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

Well that depends on what yarn she buys. Acryllic I can knit a jumper for about £15. Debbie Bliss baby Cashmiro would cost about £40. Debbie Bliss would be about £80. So yes £50 would likely buy her a good quality wool yarn plus pattern and probably needles.
Sory I can't help with a yarn shop I live a long way from Islington.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry. As soon as I saw the first response I knew the correct way to write that is L50 - not 50 lbs. - 

Don't worry ladies - I'm better at knitting than I am at International Finance. 

I actually checked the Loop before I posted the question. I was wondering if there are others - or if anyone actually has first hand experience of the Loop.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Miss Ellie - I've used Deramores quite a lot recently and they are very helpful. Not sure if they do gift vouchers but when I emailed them about a query they replied almost immediately, so I am sure they would be most helpful.

I'm pleased to hear about the Loop in Islington and will definitely try to visit there when next up in town.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Still a bit confused about what you are actually asking, if you are saying 50 lbs then that is weight and way too much wool but also depends on the size and the thickness of wool, patterns will tell you the correct amount. Don't know what you mean by L50. £50 = money or 50 lbs weight.


Miss Ellie said:


> I'm so sorry. As soon as I saw the first response I knew the correct way to write that is L50 - not 50 lbs. -
> 
> Don't worry ladies - I'm better at knitting than I am at International Finance.
> 
> I actually checked the Loop before I posted the question. I was wondering if there are others - or if anyone actually has first hand experience of the Loop.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

What I am asking is

1. Would 50 pounds in money (Is it called pounds sterling? or do I date myself?) be enough to cover the materials for a small adult size sweater or jumper? 

2. I was also asking if someone could recommend a yarn shop in the area of Islington, London. 

Thank you for pointing out the proper way to write that. I knew it didn't look right but I couldn't find the upper case 'L' in script font on my keyboard, so I was hoping that the one I used would do. Evidently not. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Irene Kidney said:


> Still a bit confused about what you are actually asking, if you are saying 50 lbs then that is weight and way too much wool but also depends on the size and the thickness of wool, patterns will tell you the correct amount. Don't know what you mean by L50. £50 = money or 50 lbs weight.


American keyboards do not have the £ symbol on them. So, we struggle. For those of us fighting the symbol battle: press alt 156 (holding the alt key down while you type the numbers) will give you the symbol for British money.


----------



## josie53 (Dec 19, 2011)

The shop is called Loop it is in Camden Passage in Islington, the staff are wonderfully helpful, they have a wide range of yarn and needles.


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

josie53 said:


> The shop is called Loop it is in Camden Passage in Islington, the staff are wonderfully helpful, they have a wide range of yarn and needles.


I have ordered from Loop and received the items promptly and beautifully packaged.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you to all who responded. I've been in touch with Loop via email - and my friend will be going there within the next few days to pick out what she likes. 

You've all been very helpful.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Wonderful news Miss Ellie. great result.


----------

